# Ridgid Jointer jp 06101 Parts



## Gilbert1 (Mar 6, 2015)

I am looking for some discontinued replacement parts for a Ridgid jointer jp 06101. Any Idea where I can find parts for this unit In Los Angeles Ca area.?? Anybody has one for parts?? The picture shows most of the parts I need.. Thanks


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Check this out. Go to page C.

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ridgid-jp06101-jointerplaner-parts-c-7929_8166_8200.html

Red


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Which parts do you need?


----------

